# Which reformation study Bible is better ?



## Mayflower (Jan 8, 2008)

Who can help me, i want to buy a study Bible with good notes for my wife, so which study bible is better : 

ESV Reformation( Geneva) Study Bible or NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible ?

ESV Reformation Study Bible, Hardcover - Edited By: R.C. Sproul - Christianbook.com

NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, Hardcover - By: Bible - Christianbook.com


----------



## westminken (Jan 8, 2008)

I would recommend the NIV study Bible. I say this because the study notes are almost the same as the ESV bible with the exception that the NIV notes also correspond to the Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards. If you can live without the confessional notes, then I would recommend the ESV. The ESV is just my personal preference.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 8, 2008)

The NIV version has all the same notes as the RC Sproul version and then adds a lot more to them, this is a very good bible despite it being in NIV. Plus, like the previos poster stated it has the Three Forms of Unity and Westminster standards. So in essence if you get the NIV you are getting the notes from both.


----------



## caddy (Jan 8, 2008)

I recommend getting BOTH!


----------



## nicnap (Jan 8, 2008)

For translation...get the NKJV Geneva; for the notes Get the NIV Spirit one.


----------



## JM (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting for someone to do an AV John Gill Study Bible...


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 8, 2008)

Ralph, I use the KJV Thomson chain reference. I do not believe the NIV is a faithful translation.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2008)

Both are good, but the NIV translation notwithstanding, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is better, hands down. You can use the notes and read along with the KJV or some other translation of your choice.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 8, 2008)

I have both, swallow my pride over the NIV, and consider "The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible" to be the better of the two.


----------

